# NT - What is your favorite season and why



## bendomolena (Dec 30, 2009)

I personally love spring because it's not too cold and not too hot. It's just right.


----------



## Assymptotic (Jan 6, 2010)

Winter.
-It's cold, meaning my bed or a fire feels even better. 
-The air has a stillness and cleanliness about it.
-Winter is the death that leads to rebirth season. 
-Also, snow, though unfortunately it doesn't snow around these parts.
-The best holidays are during Winter, including New Years Eve, Christmas, Chinese/Vietnamese New Year (yea you don't get a day off, but I still like the day), Valentines Day, etc. etc.
-Black metal
-melancholy season


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

I like winter. Because it's cold, and I tend to sleep better when its cold outside.


----------



## Conjugated (Jan 7, 2010)

Winter only when it's snowy or frosty because it looks beautiful. If it's not then I'd prefer a light breezy, white cloud spring going on summer sort of day. So, late spring because of the reasons stated in OP.

Oh by the way, holiday specific occasions aside don't our answers sort of depend on where we live? Considering seasons bring about different weather in different areas...


----------



## Lucretius (Sep 10, 2009)

I really like fall. The colors are awesome, the temperature is just right, and there is usually some nice cloud cover to scatter the sunlight. :happy:


----------



## Van (Dec 28, 2009)

I like summer. The days are long, you don't have to spend any time or money simply trying to get warm, there's Christmas, New Years and a long break for students.


----------



## Keno (Nov 24, 2009)

spring. it's extremely pretty and the weather is terrific. i also have an affinity with nature and spring complements that best, i think. new life and all that lame jazz. spring fever. yeahh, man.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

Another reason I prefer Winter is because there is less sun. I dislike the sun because my eyes are sensitive to it.


----------



## A592 (Nov 12, 2009)

Autumn, because it's not too hot and not too cold, and means the Summer heat is over. Also I have two weeks of Easter holidays and my birthday then.


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

Autumn, because, in contrast to the original poster, I feel that it is the season in which everything is not too hot or cold. Additionally, the strange thing of my area is that there is a higher likelihood that it snows within the autumn months rather than the winter months.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I suppose my favourite season is Autumn. It's sort of like summer and winter combined, which makes for a good combination in my opinion.


----------



## perennialurker (Oct 1, 2009)

Assymptotic said:


> *Winter.*
> *-It's cold, meaning my bed or a fire feels even better. *
> *-The air has a stillness and cleanliness about it.*
> *-Winter is the death that leads to rebirth season. *
> ...


 
Perfectly articulated. I agree completely. Also I like your name.


----------



## my melody (Nov 3, 2009)

Autumn! I love the colors and the temperature (jacket weather rocks!). Plus there is just nothing else quite like stepping on a bunch on crunchy leaves. :laughing:


----------



## MaddieRaine (Jan 17, 2010)

bendomolena said:


> I personally love spring because it's not too cold and not too hot. It's just right.


Took the words right out of my mouth:happy:


----------



## NastyCat (Sep 20, 2009)

I like Winter
-Nice and cool
-Plenty of excuses for cuddling
-I love my bed
-Sweat-free
-Always "Fresh" or... Always fatigued (good for sleeping )
-My birthday
-Hypoallergenic
-Staying in


----------



## Ben (Aug 23, 2009)

Winter. The reasons have already been stated in other posts.


----------



## entpreter (Aug 5, 2009)

Wow. I didn't look too far back, but I may be one of the few that says summer. I like spring, summer and fall, and during the holiday season in the winter, but after the holiday season, I'm ready for the next season. I can't stand being stuck indoors, I like leaves on trees, love sunshine (it makes me feel happy and warm), and I dislike having to wear layers of clothing. I do like winter sports, snow and the cold for a short period of time, though. Summer just allows me to be outside all the time, brings friends together, and gives me a feeling of freedom.


----------



## SilverScorpio17 (Nov 13, 2009)

I like Autumn:

-Not too hot or cold. I'd pick spring, but it's still pretty cold where I live.
-It's beautiful outside
-People usually don't expect me to hang out with them. I really don't know why.
-Thanksgiving
-My birthday's also in autumn.


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

Fall. I love wind


----------



## penxv (Jan 25, 2010)

Definitely Spring. Winters are very dreary in Cleveland and I never get enough sun, which causes Vitamin D deficiencies and is probably the cause of seasonal affective disorder. Just can't stop myself from being happy in the springtime.


----------

